# Drink



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

When I was an impressionable young lad, I read in an interview with Keith Richards the Stone's recommendation that heroin and the like should be reserved for when one is a senior citizen, to take away the aches and pains of growing old and the like, especially since one's time on the mortal coil is winding down anyway.

Of course, Keef didn't follow his own recommendation.

Nevertheless, I find myself following this edict with alcohol. The older I get, it seems the more I appreciate it, in the best way--not for overindulging but for enjoyment in all the sensory pleasures it provides.

Lately I've developed a liking for Scotch whisky. I am sipping through the fall days on a long bottle of Lophraig 10-year. This is my first experience with Scotch, and I must say, I wish I hadn't waited so long. Or, perhaps it's best that I did.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad you've discovered the joys of a good single malt. I would heartily recommend trying Lagavulin: a lovely peaty Islay.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm taking it tonight with a small splash of water. This, after a couple pieces of very dark chocolate. This is nice.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Hahaah interesting thread, Dee!

I'm a little on the young side, so I'm on break from drink. I want to get my foot in the door of my career first. Back in college drinking wasn't done to "enjoy" it like you're suggesting here. It was a recreational activity and also to numb down the pain of getting rejected by women in clubs - "liquid courage"!

What about cigars? Have you gotten into that yet?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No. I know it seems like a double standard. In all honesty, it's probably just dumb personal preference. I've never favored the sensation--or idea--of smoke filling my mouth, nostrils, or lungs.

Alcohol solidifying my liver? Sure, why not.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Pages 3 & 4 of the thread linked below feature some of my own favoured brands of Scotch:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?133501-Cigars-R-Us/page3

I have always maintained a fondness for Speyside's as the McShaver clan seat is located on the periphery of this district.

The ability to recognise, appreciate, and cultivate a collection of fine single malts is amongst the defining traits of a sophisticated gentleman.

If you can get it across the pond, I recommend this chocolate which is is utterly divine:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Shaver said:


> Pages 3 & 4 of the thread linked below feature some of my own favoured brands of Scotch:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?133501-Cigars-R-Us/page3
> 
> ...


If one appreciate's a touch of sweetness to gave with the bitter darkness of 90% cocoa solid chocolate, then this is nice https://www.bendicks.co.uk/our-delicious-range/bitters.html

Curiously I can no longer stand even the smell of whisky, although it used to be my after dinner drink of choice. I would once have defended the single malt, but now my allegiance is with brandy.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

clark_kent said:


> Hahaah interesting thread, Dee!
> 
> I'm a little on the young side, so I'm on break from drink. I want to get my foot in the door of my career first. Back in college drinking wasn't done to "enjoy" it like you're suggesting here. It was a recreational activity and also to numb down the pain of getting rejected by women in clubs - "liquid courage"!
> 
> What about cigars? Have you gotten into that yet?


A break from drink? How does that work?

My late father smoked cigars. Some time after he had stopped smoking altogether (it still killed him) he remarked that cigars were like coffee and basil, they smelled a lot better than they tasted. He concluded that he enjoyed the smell of somebody else's cigar more than smoking one himself.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is uncanny. That's the chocoloate I had last evening with our Scotch. It's available here in the good stores, one of which is conveniently on my route to and from work.



Shaver said:


> Pages 3 & 4 of the thread linked below feature some of my own favoured brands of Scotch:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?133501-Cigars-R-Us/page3
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Funny to say, but I was devoid of vice until I was in my early twenties! I used to have wine at dinner at times (we had wine with dinner as kids growing up, my father being an aficionado of the fruit of the vine, so there was little mystique surrounding alcohol), so I didn't really "drink" until I was much older.

My trigger, I think, was receiving a bottle of very fine cognac from a physician friend in Japan; it's common to give house guests a gift to take home, and after a dinner party at his house in Tokyo, he handed me a bottle of the stuff as I was leaving. It was very nice indeed. Like the OP, I've since ventured into single-malt whiskies, which is the main thing I have at the house (and I enjoy it with chocolate as well.)

(I actually did have a rampant night of Scotch-drinking as a graduate student: a colleague and I happened across a book on Scotch Whiskies, and since he knew of the bar with the best Scotch selection in town, off we went to scientifically learn about Scotch whiskies - a very costly and drunken evening ensued.)

I actually managed to snag a bottle of Yamazaki Single Malt Sherry Cask the other day, after a year of searching; hardly a daily drinker, though!

DH


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm partial to peaty Islay whisky as well -- a sensory reminder of growing up a few hundred yards from the Atlantic. The 10-year-old Ardbeg is my usual dram, but I do alternate with bourbon and with a blend produced just up the road in Fort Worth.

It won 'Best American Craft Whiskey' a couple of years ago at the World Spirits Competition in San Francisco:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Ardbeg is another favourite - more subtle than some Islays, but no worse for that.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Devoid of vice?! How does that work? 

I can't ever remember a time.



Dhaller said:


> Funny to say, but I was devoid of vice until I was in my early twenties! I used to have wine at dinner at times (we had wine with dinner as kids growing up, my father being an aficionado of the fruit of the vine, so there was little mystique surrounding alcohol), so I didn't really "drink" until I was much older.
> 
> My trigger, I think, was receiving a bottle of very fine cognac from a physician friend in Japan; it's common to give house guests a gift to take home, and after a dinner party at his house in Tokyo, he handed me a bottle of the stuff as I was leaving. It was very nice indeed. Like the OP, I've since ventured into single-malt whiskies, which is the main thing I have at the house (and I enjoy it with chocolate as well.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Duvel said:


> I'm taking it tonight with a small splash of water. This, after a couple pieces of very dark chocolate. This is nice.


For the love of God , please don't add chlorinated water !

I drink a bit of Johnnie Walker Black cut with Perrier in the summer. A habit acquired from Mr. Hitchens.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

This gentleman is quite knowledgeable . Notice that he's grasping a bottle of Laphroaig. ( If it is acceptable to the Prince of Wales , it mustn't be too bad .)

https://ralfy.com


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

God, no! I'm not the sharpest tool but I know my water. Our tap water is decent enough for laundry and showers. and that's about it.



Brio1 said:


> For the love of God , please don't add chlorinated water !
> 
> I drink a bit of Johnnie Walker Black cut with Perrier in the summer. A habit acquired from Mr. Hitchens.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It is more than not too bad. It is very enjoyable, in my experience.

Must get more of that chocolate, though. Wowsers. It could be a fattening winter.



Brio1 said:


> This gentleman is quite knowledgeable . Notice that he's grasping a bottle of Laphroaig. ( If it is acceptable to the *Prince of Wales* , it mustn't be too bad .)
> 
> https://ralfy.com


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm just starting to explore the world of single malt Scotch. This week, I bought a couple Glencairn glasses and a 200ml bottle of Glenlivet 12. I read in some online forums that it's a good place to start for a beginner. 

I can't say that I'm picking up all the nose and flavor subtleties yet, but I'm also completely new to the world of Scotch. I've read that full appreciation comes with time.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Scotch (specifically Islays) is my favorite alcohol by a long shot. The first time I tried scotch was a Glenlivet 18 year when I was in college- I was absolutely sold from first sip. Seeing as I couldn't afford the 18 year in college, Glenlivet 12 was a mainstay for me for a while. 

I was introduced to the joy of Islays during the week of my 21st birthday- I was at a cigar shop with a retired gentleman who kept a bottle of Laphroaig 10 year in his locker, and he offered me some. While he was pouring me a glass, he warned me that it tasted like dirt and kerosene- I loved it. To this day, I always have a bottle of Laphroaig 10 around (still my favorite- in a Glencairn with a tiny splash of still water). I also keep a bottle of Macallan 10 (Mrs OF's favorite), and a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black (for on the rocks when I just want something to drink, or to carry in a flask). Besides those three mainstays, I'll rotate in Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Oban, etc. for me, and Glenlivet, Glendronnach, and Famous Grouse (Black- it's actually pretty decent) for the Mrs.

can we tell I have a love for scotch? It's my Scottish heritage coming out lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Somebody told me that starting with Lophraig's 10-year, for a novice like me, was diving into the deep end. I don't regret it. I'm swimming and having a great time.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaver said:


> The ability to recognise, appreciate, and cultivate a collection of fine single malts is amongst the defining traits of a sophisticated gentleman.
> 
> If you can get it across the pond, I recommend this chocolate which is is utterly divine:


I'm sure these chocolates are wonderful. But I'm curious about this recommendation, because as a new Scotch drinker, I don't want to introduce my palate to other flavors as I'm trying to discover those in the Scotch I'm drinking.

Or is this something that doesn't concern you?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> I'm sure these chocolates are wonderful. But I'm curious about this recommendation, because as a new Scotch drinker, I don't want to introduce my palate to other flavors as I'm trying to discover those in the Scotch I'm drinking.
> 
> Or is this something that doesn't concern you?


I was recommending this chocolate to Duvel simply because he mentioned chocolate, not suggesting that he should employ the substance to obliterate the flavour of a fine Scotch.

However, once your palate is refined to your satisfaction allow me to assure you that no other two pleasures in combination magnify one another quite as splendidly as drinking Scotch whilst smoking Cubans.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> However, once your palate is refined to your satisfaction allow me to assure you that no other two pleasures in combination magnify one another quite as splendidly as drinking Scotch whilst smoking Cubans.


I cannot express how much I agree! Rather like eagle put it in another context, if you need to explain ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not a smoker and as enjoyable as the scotch/cigar combo sounds, I don't intend to pick up the habit.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

So, I'm ready to try another "entry level" Speyside after going through most of a bottle of Glenlivet 12. I'd like to compare it to another similar Scotch.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> So, I'm ready to try another "entry level" Speyside after going through most of a bottle of Glenlivet 12. I'd like to compare it to another similar Scotch.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Macallan is the classic speyside. (Push the budget and get one 25 years old! I was at a wine bar recently that had Macallans from 1947 onwards ...)

Balvenie Doublewood is well worth trying.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Macallan is the classic speyside. (Push the budget and get one 25 years old! I was at a wine bar recently that had Macallans from 1947 onwards ...)
> 
> Balvenie Doublewood is well worth trying.


If my colleague Mr B. will permit me to pleasantly disagree, I find Macallan to be over hyped. There are dozens of smaller, less well known, Speyside distillaries producing equal quality at significantly more reasonable cost. Try Ben Riach 16 year old, a magnificent Scotch and as worthy as anything from the region.

However, gamma, I believe that Mr B and I should firmly agree on this- opinion expressed will never substitute for your own tasting. I have been sipping single malts for 35 years (not continuously you understand!) and one's mood may influence one's requirement. Perhaps a sampler set would serve you well at this early juncture?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaver said:


> If my colleague Mr B. will permit me to pleasantly disagree, I find Macallan to be over hyped. There are dozens of smaller, less well known, Speyside distillaries producing equal quality at significantly more reasonable cost. Try Ben Riach 16 year old, a magnificent Scotch and as worthy as anything from the region.


Indeed. But I demur to the extent of saying that a 25 year old Macallan is a gift from God. I will try Ben Riach based on your recommendation alone, though.

I am in truth more of an Islay man - Lagavulin or a really old Ardbeg.

B.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaver said:


> Perhaps a sampler set would serve you well at this early juncture?


I initially sought out the Glenlivet trial pack, which contains a 12, 15 and 18. It was about $70, so I opted for a 375 mil bottle of the 12 for around $21. I don't want to spend upwards of $70 on something I may not end up liking.

I like the Glenlivet 12 enough, but want to do a little more exploration as I patiently work on developing a palate. I've read good things about the Balvenie Doublewood 12, and might give it a try next.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

In England post Xmas the supermarkets flog off unsold whisky sampler gift sets at bargain prices, perhaps this is the case in America also? 

At any rate, most single malts have something to recommend them, I cannot recall ever tasting one that I loathed. You will, of course, eventually find your preferences but no purchase will be a waste.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaver said:


> In England post Xmas the supermarkets flog off unsold whisky sampler gift sets at bargain prices, perhaps this is the case in America also?
> 
> At any rate, most single malts have something to recommend them, I cannot recall ever tasting one that I loathed. You will, of course, eventually find your preferences but no purchase will be a waste.


Those are good tips. Thanks, Shaver.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, the Balvenie Doublewood was $65, so I opted for the Glenmorangie 10 for $43.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^ A fine choice, a Scotch that is very representative of the Highland district. 

The A9 route from the hometown of the McShaver's (on the Black Isle) up to Tain and the Glenmorangie distillery is a marvellous drive, with the Cromarty Firth over to your right.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaver said:


> The A9 route from the hometown of the McShaver's (on the Black Isle) up to Tain and the Glenmorangie distillery is a marvellous drive, with the Cromarty Firth over to your right.


I'll make it a point to get there, one day.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It is indeed, I holidayed one Easter at Muie which was quite a spectacular journey. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@58.0...03&h=100&yaw=44.081139&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Chouan said:


> It is indeed, I holidayed one Easter at Muie which was quite a spectacular journey. https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@58.0...03&h=100&yaw=44.081139&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656


Just lovely, isn't it? Those roads, and that landscape, are almost exactly as they were back in the 1960's when first I witnessed the area.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the opportunity to try the Laphroig 10 with a Bowmore 12. Both were deliciously peaty but I found the Bowmore to be more interesting to my wine drinker palate.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

David J. Cooper said:


> I had the opportunity to try the Laphroig 10 with a Bowmore 12. Both were deliciously peaty but I found the Bowmore to be more interesting to my wine drinker palate.


David, if I may, for a delightful full bodied and satisfying peaty malt then I recommend Jura Prophecy- unbeatable at the price.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This evening I'll turn to Founders' Backwoods Bastard, an imported ale from Michigan in the Scotch ale/wee heavy style coming in at 11.6 ABV. I'm stopping on my homeward slog for dinner and drink at my favorite local watering hole, aptly named The Sanctuary Pub.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Shaver said:


> David, if I may, for a delightful full bodied and satisfying peaty malt then I recommend Jura Prophecy- unbeatable at the price.


Thank you Shaver. I will keep an eye out for it. Is Jura a village in Scotland?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

David J. Cooper said:


> Thank you Shaver. I will keep an eye out for it. Is Jura a village in Scotland?


An island.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jura,_Scotland

https://www.scotland-flavour.co.uk/pictures/jura_scotland_5526.jpg


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Shaver and Chouan.. The only Jura scotch here in BC is the Superstition. A blended scotch described as "lightly peated".


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

This is a single malt, nevertheless. A common misconception being that single malts are never mixed prior to sale. To qualify as a Scottish single malt a whisky must be made, from barley, produced at a single distillery- in Scotland, obviously- and aged in oak casks for a stipulated minimum period.

I have tried, and thoroughly enjoyed, the entire Jura range. Give it a go- I doubt that you will be disappointed.



David J. Cooper said:


> Shaver and Chouan.. The only Jura scotch here in BC is the Superstition. A blended scotch described as "lightly peated".


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

So it's blended from different barrels like wine I suppose. All of the barrels would have to be blended into a blend before bottling. Make sense. I will buy one next and post my thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Shaver said:


> This is a single malt, nevertheless. A common misconception being that single malts are never mixed prior to sale. To qualify as a Scottish single malt a whisky must be made, from barley, produced at a single distillery- in Scotland, obviously- and aged in oak casks for a stipulated minimum period.
> 
> I have tried, and thoroughly enjoyed, the entire Jura range. Give it a go- I doubt that you will be disappointed.


What is your opinion of the Laphroiag distillery , Shaver ? It has the Prince of Wales imprimatur , after all. :great: I like to drink the Quarter Cask during the frigid winter days of the year ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've slowly been branching out in my single malt journey.

After acquiring a Glenmorangie 4-bottle sampler, I've found I quite enjoy the Glenmorangie 12 Quinta Ruban.

I also purchased a bottle of the Speyburn 10 after reading some positive reviews (although I was initially hesitant because of the bargain price). It seems a few steps back of the Glenmorangie 12 -- rather weak and one-dimensional in comparison (nose, palate and finish).


----------

